# score this deer



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

with the discussion of scoring deer on here lets see how good you guys are.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a GREAT looking deer. Hard to judge without seeing a body in the picture to guesstimate tine size and girth but I'd say its a solid 160" deer. If I were to put an exact number I'd say high 160's....167?? im sure im wrong.....like i said its a hard 'guesstimation' lol


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

That deer is 180 gross or over all day long.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m not going to bite since your only goal is to try to prove people wrong. But, I&#8217;ll point out to everyone willing to give it a shot that you left out too much important info for anyone to give an accurate guess. Typical or non typical? Gross or net? Are those extra tines on the main beams being counted toward typical or non typical? Who made that call? Great deer either way. But, not a fair game if you don&#8217;t provided necessary info.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

170 not sure though. I agree with M.Maigs


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Before looking at any other guesses, I figured 168 tops.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great buck no doubt! I am not good at scoring non-typical racks soI know I would screw that one up. I was thinking close to 180" gross and 160's net on typical but as M.Magis pointed out there are a few things that need to be assumed or established to arrive at a number.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not used to estimating such a large buck, but I got 189 non-typical from my quick eyeball estimate; more than a few assumptions were used to arrive at the 189.

Monster no doubt!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What state, I don't think that is an Ohio deer. Looks like one of the deep south deer. Coloration and markings don't look right for Ohio.

Hard to tell the size of the person in the pic. A very nice deer no matter where it from. Looks like a 17-20" spread Texas buck, but only you know for sure


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

Im not trying to prove anyone wrong.. Im a member of another site and people post all the time asking what they thought deer would score. Trust me im not trying to make you look like you dont know what your talking about, you seem to have that covered. lol jk... typical,net and yes they are deductions. good guessing so far.. no one has nailed it dead on yet though. it is a Ga. deer


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Im going to guess gross only. Deductions are for wimps. 
185 inches is my guess. Can you at least give a ball park. Cause to guess exact is impossible.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't believe you mentioned what scoring system to use either as there are some differences in B&C and P&Y.

And you probably will not get as many folks throwing guesses in when you get defensive and accusing.


> Trust me im not trying to make you look like you dont know what your talking about, you seem to have that covered. lol jk...​


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't believe you mentioned what scoring system to use either as there are some differences in B&C and P&Y.
> 
> And you probably will not get as many folks throwing guesses in when you get defensive and accusing.


um its a game to see who can get the closest.. you must be talking about someone else because I have not accused anyone of anything nor have I been on the defensive. I was just asking people to score a deer. 

P&Y and B&C are measured the same way just different minimum scores for their record book eligibility. what are the differences you are talking about?

magnis what extra points are you talking about? if you are talking about the extra kickers on there then yes those are deductions also.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ga. transplant said:


> P&Y and B&C are measured the same way just different minimum scores for their record book eligibility. what are the differences you are talking about?


I could be wrong on that but I thought that there was a difference between the two when measuring non-typical antlers. I was thinking the minimum length of a measurable point varied but I see it does not. I am not very familiar with scoring non-typicals though so it may be the same. As you say there is a difference in the qualifying scores between the two.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

157 net

:!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My guess is 175 net. Awesome deer!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Lets forget about net on that deer alot of deductions there, but who cares that is a monster! my guess is 193 gross


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

nets are for fishing!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm guessing...170's Whatever the score I would have shot it


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

ok here it is...
1st place........ Kprice
2nd place........ ducky 
3rd place......... brewkettle

deer scored 172

congrats guys your prize is a cold beer :Banane35:

Ill find some more and see if you can guess them


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

As long as its busch in a can or budlight in a bottle!


----------



## RiverKatt (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW great deer. GA. trans was these the same guys that scored your big deer...cause if was i got a 140 class 10 pt i would like them to score. I figure mine would be close to 180 if they could score mine.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW! A cold beer? I have about 9000 gallons in tanks right now. Thanks anyway, but it way a good exercise and a totally lucky guess on my part. 

Was it your deer? if so, its was a beauty and i would have been happy to buy you a beer and listen to the "Story"! Did it end with a BANG flop! or a Thwak?

Cheers!


----------

